# digital photography and nasa



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

http://www.news.com.au/technology/story/0,28348,25819136-5014239,00.html

wow - and we think $2-3,000 is expensive for a good camera :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Interesting. I remember one NASA image taken with a 1 mega pixel camera. hundreds of the images were stitched together as a mosaic and created a pseudo high def one!

On another occasion, NASA was downloading images from a failed satellite at something like 1 baud and took days to d/l one image....

I have been doing a major website for a local tool supply company - I occasionally get DVDs with extreme high resolution digital images (50Mp?) the files are huge 60 - 80 Mb. I cant remember the make, (not Hassleblad) but remember looking it up, that was £35,000 ish...


----------

